# Hilton grand Vacation company



## Cyberc (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Tuggers

I got a call from Hilton grand vacation company yesterday. I wasn't around to pickup. But I did google the phone number and found their name. 

Is this a scam company using the Hilton name? And how on earth did they get my number?

Regards


----------



## presley (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it is HGVC just calling to offer you an owner update. If you have an upcoming reservation, you may get several calls like that.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2015)

When you own a timeshare you get lots of calls - some are Legit, some are not.

I changed my contact number for my timeshare and exchange companies to my iPhone so when a scammer or unsolicited sales person calls me, I can block the number.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> When you own a timeshare you get lots of calls - some are Legit, some are not.
> 
> I changed my contact number for my timeshare and exchange companies to my iPhone so when a scammer or unsolicited sales person calls me, I can block the number.



I use my Google Voice number for that. I can go through the history and select block and the next time they call they hear, The Number You have Reached Has been Disconnected or is no longer in service.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 8, 2015)

presley said:


> I think it is HGVC just calling to offer you an owner update. If you have an upcoming reservation, you may get several calls like that.



Hi

The number they called from was +1 (407) 722-3162

But if it's hgvc calling why would they call themselves Hilton grand vacation company and not club?

I do however have an upcoming reservation for the elara this weekend. 

Regards.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Hi
> 
> The number they called from was +1 (407) 722-3162
> 
> ...



Why don't you call up HGVC and tell them you received a call from the above number and ask if they are affiliated with HGVC?

That is the only way to be sure. 

Sometimes I get calls from credit card fraud departments, I always tell them to put a flag on my account to be routed back to them when I call the number on the back of my card because I do not discuss my credit card information or transaction or other similar types of things on calls initiated by outside parties. If they are legit, they understand, if they arn't legit, well, they get no information from me.


BTW:

Per http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/about/

"*Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC*, is a division of Hilton Worldwide, recognized as a leading global hospitality company. Headquartered in Orlando, Fla, Hilton Grand Vacations develops, markets and operates a system of brand name, high-quality vacation ownership resorts in select vacation destinations. The company also manages and operates two innovative club membership programs: Hilton Grand Vacations Club® and The Hilton Club®, providing exclusive exchange, leisure travel, and reservation services for more than 240,000 Club Members."

EXECUTIVE OFFICE
Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC
5323 Millenia Lakes Boulevard, Suite 400
Orlando, Florida 32839
Phone: (407) 722-3100


----------



## Great3 (Oct 8, 2015)

Most companies are on a type of phone system where the Phone numbers are about the same, (407) 722-3100, and only the last 2-3 digits are different.

In this case, I say it's probably legit and is HGVC themselves, but of course, always do your own due diligence, and never assume.

Great3


----------



## bastroum (Oct 9, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Hi
> 
> The number they called from was +1 (407) 722-3162
> 
> ...



That number is accurate. The number is the corporate office. I just spoke with them the other day regarding my timeshare.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Oct 9, 2015)

"Hilton Grand Vacations Company" also is how HGVC identifies itself when you call their 800 number for owner services.


----------

